# Zeichnung in Vekrotgrafik umwandeln



## beatrix (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo an Alle,
Ich habe eine Frage zu einer Umsetzung einer technischen Zeichnung, die ich auf Papier erstellt habe und nun in ein Vektorformat bringen will.
Könnte mir da vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das am besten angehe? Ich kenne mich ein bischen mit Illustrator 10 aus.
Gruß Beatrix


----------



## thecamillo (19. Januar 2006)

Naja, ich würde das Teil ersmal einscannen, dann importiern, es mit Pfaden nachbauen und als EPS ohne Komprimierung abspeichern.

Kommt drauf an was du vor hast!

gruss thecamillo


----------



## beatrix (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
vielen Dank thecarnillo für Deinen Tipp. Ich will eine Anfahrtsskizze auf einer website erstellen, damit alle potenziellen Kundinnen und Kunden sofort wissen, wo es lang geht 
Tja, dann mach ich mich mal an die Arbeit.

Herzlichen Gruß Beatrix


----------



## thecamillo (25. Januar 2006)

Aso ein Wegplan! Für Derartiges empfehle ich gerne das Programm Freehand, da mit diesem Karten exakt nachgebildet werden können! Es geht aber auch herrlich mit Corel Draw! In dieser Software ab einer bestimmten Version (welche weis ich jetzt nicht mehr) ist eine Software enthalten die sich Corel Trace nennt - mit der du dann deine fertigen Bilder wunderbar vektorisieren kannst! Selbstverständlich eignet sich auch der Illustrator von Adobe für so was und man glaubt es nicht geht aber auch - ich spreche von Macromedias Flash und meine Nickname schreibt sich übrigens ohne "rn"! Küss die Hand!

Auch en herzlichen Gruss

thecamillo


----------



## beatrix (25. Januar 2006)

uups, thecamillo, :-(  so ist das , wenn man keine Lesebrille trägt.Sorry! Danke noch mal für den Tipp. Ich versuch mich mal mit Pfaden in Illustrator. Da muss ich mich auch einarbeiten und irgendwie ist mir das näher als Corel Trace. Oder gibt es da eine wirkliche Arbeitserleichterung mit dem CorelProdukt?
Herzlichen Gruß
Beatrix


----------



## antichecker (31. Januar 2006)

Auch mit Inkscape kannst dein Plan ganz einfach "vektorisieren".


----------

